# Good, Cheap Violin?/Electric or no?



## Origin

I'm looking to get into playing violin after being heavily inspired by many orchestral pieces, and realized I'd probably want one that I could easily record to my PC so basically an electric. I'm perfectly willing to hear any recommendations for normal ones though, as I'm fully aware it would likely be much cheaper. 

Basically, does anyone have experience with or know some really nice cheaper models of violin? Regular or electric suggestions are welcome.  Also, if someone has experience with the pros/cons of electric over regular that one wouldn't be aware of as a complete n00b to violin playing that would be cool.

Thanks dudes


----------



## Dragonfly

This is probably like the same as an electric vs acoustic guitar. 
Acoustic has a certain design because of the sound cabinet, electric can be different looking. Electric can be plugged in directly BUT, you cannot hear much from it without an amp! An acoustic is heard quite well without an mic and amp. playing the instruments would be the same. Though I guess that the electric version has different string to make the pickup hear the vibrations. An electric violins pickup is in the comb.

We have a band member that plays violin and cello, she has a pretty 'cheap' violin (note.. it was still very expensive.) and it sounds a bit 'dull' compared to the violin sounds you here from Vanessa Mae for example AND the oil/paint went off pretty fast on the part where you hold your hand (and it showed some dull wood below that, and that's not really eye candy: for a classic violin you want a classy look all the way. 


If I had to decide (and I will, because in the next couple of years I'm going to pick up violin too), then I will go electric because I love the endless possibilities you have with a plugged in instrument (guitars, basses, keyboards, e-drums, etc..)

Here's some material to check out electric and acoustic violin sounds on the same song:



And with electric you can offcourse do stuff like adding effects directly recording into your PC etc! 
Like this:


I think, that a acoustic is something that you'll need after all:
If you get an acoustic you can practice on it wherever, and you can play it at your grandparents house.
But with an electric you'd have to drag an amp along. So if you're serious and you need to practice on different places (which don't have an amp all the time), then you'll probably get an acoustic too after all.
In my case, I only need to play at my place and record directly into the PC, if I took it to someplace to show other people then I'll make sure they have an amp (which they have at band practice / friends, etc. )

Good luck, violins are kick ass!!


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Pick up a basic student "acoustic" violin. You can find them for pretty cheap if you look into local schools and CL. Then fit a pickup to it. While it'll cost a bit more than some of the cheap electrics that pop up on eBay, you'll be getting an overall better instrument in most, if not all, cases.


----------



## Dragonfly

MaxOfMetal said:


> Pick up a basic student "acoustic" violin. You can find them for pretty cheap if you look into local schools and CL. Then fit a pickup to it. While it'll cost a bit more than some of the cheap electrics that pop up on eBay, you'll be getting an overall better instrument in most, if not all, cases.



Yeah, I just wanted to mention that, if you get an acoustic you can fit on a pickup too, so you can get the best of both world when it comes to versatility.


----------



## Origin

Thanks dudes, that's what I needed to know.


----------



## TemjinStrife

I will warn you, that a pickup on a classical violin is feedback city. Not as bad as a cello, but still worth noting. It can also be very screechy and unnatural sounding depending on technique and pickup type.

For electrics, Fender has a cheap ($400ish) solidbody violin that sounds mediocre. Yamaha makes their Silent Violins (I have the cello one) that sound absolutely fantastic, and will run you $500-1000 depending on whether they're new or used and who is selling one.


----------



## carcass

I was thinking about getting this one:

HARLEY BENTON HBCE 830BK 4/4 E-CELLO - U.K. International Cyberstore

which seems like quite nice set and get also one of these:

VOX AMPLUG BASS - U.K. International Cyberstore

or

VOX AMPLUG ACOUSTIC - U.K. International Cyberstore

so I can play wherever and play via headphones .. any suggestions?


----------



## Deadnightshade

I was considering too a cheapo HARLEY BENTON electric violin (It has active piezo pup so i hope the lack of general quality will be more evident than feedback issues  ) ,equipped with this fretting system: The Fretted Fiddle and Fiddle Fretter

Thoughts on this combo?


----------



## carcass

Deadnightshade said:


> I was considering too a cheapo HARLEY BENTON electric violin (It has active piezo pup so i hope the lack of general quality will be more evident than feedback issues  ) ,equipped with this fretting system: The Fretted Fiddle and Fiddle Fretter
> 
> Thoughts on this combo?



just seen one video on youtube and even thou i was at first excited about this fretting system idea, now i am definitely against it, if you wish, take a look:

YouTube - Fiddle: Raised Fret Decal vs. Non-Raised Decal


----------



## Thep

On a side note, playing violin is significantly more difficult to play (properly) than guitar. I used to play viola. Don't expect to be recording songs anytime soon and expect it to sound nice.


----------



## Varcolac

carcass said:


> I was thinking about getting this one:
> 
> HARLEY BENTON HBCE 830BK 4/4 E-CELLO - U.K. International Cyberstore
> 
> which seems like quite nice set and get also one of these:
> 
> VOX AMPLUG BASS - U.K. International Cyberstore
> 
> or
> 
> VOX AMPLUG ACOUSTIC - U.K. International Cyberstore
> 
> so I can play wherever and play via headphones .. any suggestions?



Many "silent" violin/violin family instruments have a headphone out for practice purposes. You may not need the headphone amp. Best to check first, but as the Harley Benton cello comes with headphones included my money would be on it having an active preamp for the headphone out. 

As for the OP, I got one of these second hand on eBay.

Student 4/4 Violin by Gear4music at Gear4Music.com

Had it set up properly by a luthier I know, and with a new bridge and some serious action adjustment it ended up costing about as much as a brand new one, but much more comfortable to play. Put a thirty quid piezo pickup on it and it's feedback city amplified, but sounds decent enough on line in.

Never found violin that much more difficult than the guitar, but I've played fretless bass and double bass for years so the intonation's never been much of a worry.


----------



## carcass

Varcolac said:


> Never found violin that much more difficult than the guitar, but I've played fretless bass and double bass for years so the intonation's never been much of a worry.



I have violin once at home and it was very difficult for me to play it because of the holding it "on the shoulder", I almost break my neck even thou I tried it several times .. so that is one of the reasons why I prefer cello


----------

